# Derealization and sinus infection.



## jessie1133 (Oct 7, 2013)

I've had DR for 4 years. Last year or so DR had been quite dormant. I was really healthy mentally. 3 weeks ago I bonked my head on the side of pool. Imfew days later I started to feel concussed (dizzy, head ache, DR, dizzy, anxiety, stupid)... so I freaked out. I had a MRI done and there was no obvious sign of trama to my brain. However, they found that I have "Chronic Sinunitise" (sinus infection / inflammation of sinus). My doctor said that this was the reason I was feeling dizzy, concussed, and derealized.

About two week after I went to Coachella... I felt quite back to my normal dormat DR self. However, after I got back I got sick again. My sinus are still inflamed and I'm unfortunately feeling strong bits of DR again. I was at work today and I could barley talk or focus (I think I would ask the same question twice) because I felt so derealized.

I've been a honor student the last year. I've been owning my life acedemically, work wise, social wise, health wise. And sinse my DR has been stronger, I've been failing school and am just not doing good in general.

Before, when I first got this, I read stories of people having DR related to sinus issues. Ughhh I really need some knowledgeable insight and or some support and advice please.


----------



## XBrave (Oct 28, 2016)

i've had dp for 6 months. i have chronic sinusitis too. allergies .i even had polyps that were removed by surgery. idk if dp is related to that but i'm going to check for it with an ENT. i've read stories of people who snapped back to reality by sneezing into their noses or stuff like that you can search ...


----------



## Artmuzz (May 8, 2016)

I've had DPDR for over 2 years. I had pain in my sinuses a month before my DPDR started. When my DPDR started after having a bad panic attack, I was having issues with my sinuses and decided to use nose spray which only helped temporarily. Another thing I was experiencing with my sinus problems was nasal drip and pressure sensations in my head and ears which was very uncomfortable and it would trigger off anxiety and panic attacks which would make me feel worse. I too think there could be a connection between sinus problems causing DPDR especially derealization as I was suffering too with the dizziness, anxiety, unreality, detached and headache symptoms when I has issues with my sinuses.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh strange I have a popping/crackling in my ears if i dry swallow without food/water. Could be part of a systemic inflammation issue often associated with mental health issues


----------



## seven (Oct 3, 2015)

On the one hand it seems very interesting because i read atleast 2 ppl stories who temporarily cured their dp/dr after cleaning their sinuses.
But on the other hand isnt it just stupid? I mean, can sinus infection/inflammation cause such symptoms?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Well the knock on effect can be quite dramatic. People have cured depression just by taking ibuprofen or aspirin. Literally. So I don't doubt inflammation and gut bacteria are involved. Gut bacteria then make 95% of the bodies serotonin which then affects the brain. It's ALL connected. Diet probably didn't cause dp but a change to increase beneficial bacteria has definitely helped me. Inflammation, diet, beneficial bacteria, brain chemistry, psychology, sleep quality, exercise... these are ALL part of the issue with any mental illness. Target one you might see a little benefit. Target several and more likely than not you will see improvement. That's been the case for me anyway


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

very interesting. Sinus infection is something I chronically have too.. interesting


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

i also have bad sinus problems


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

I have read before about Sinus stuff with DP... personally i am getting a sinus flush soon (and maybe grommets). My frontal sinuses show up on CT and MRI as inflamed/blocked, so it will be interesting to see if the flush even has a slight effect on DP, i will come back and let you know


----------



## London (Dec 23, 2016)

same ... I have upper resp tract issues as well - for me its allergic rhinitis


----------



## Kyle450 (Jan 24, 2018)

thats quite interesting my mri also showed up with blocked sinuses, i also get alot of clicking and popping in my ear area i cant tell if its my jaw or its fluid behind my ear. will need to let me know


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

XBrave said:


> i've had dp for 6 months. i have chronic sinusitis too. allergies .i even had polyps that were removed by surgery. idk if dp is related to that but i'm going to check for it with an ENT. i've read stories of people who snapped back to reality by sneezing into their noses or stuff like that you can search ...


you serious??


----------



## Pondererer (May 18, 2016)

I've had sinuses problems/infections since i was basically a baby..


----------



## Shotster36 (Nov 21, 2018)

I have sinus issues along with DP DR (also withdrawing from Klonopin) 
I'm also experiencing phantom smells and my taste is off and I have ocular migraines. Somebody told me this can be because of my sinuses. So it makes sense to me that if sinusitis can cause all thes issues, that it only stands to reason that it could also be connected to my DPDR. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Patrick H. (Mar 18, 2018)

Shotster36 said:


> I have sinus issues along with DP DR (also withdrawing from Klonopin)
> I'm also experiencing phantom smells and my taste is off and I have ocular migraines. Somebody told me this can be because of my sinuses. So it makes sense to me that if sinusitis can cause all thes issues, that it only stands to reason that it could also be connected to my DPDR.
> What are your thoughts?


Phantom smells and migraines are common symptoms of brain tumour and temporal lobe dysfunction / epilepsy. So is DP. Get yourself checked out.


----------



## Shotster36 (Nov 21, 2018)

Patrick H. said:


> Phantom smells and migraines are common symptoms of brain tumour and temporal lobe dysfunction / epilepsy. So is DP. Get yourself checked out.


I saw a neurologist Monday, he scheduled a MRI 
He and my psychiatrist believe this is all from Benzo Withdrawal Syndrome or PAWS.


----------



## Someoneeee (Jan 10, 2022)

Broken said:


> Yeh strange I have a poppig/crackling in my ears if i dry swallow without food/water. Could be part of a systemic inflammation issue often associated with mental health issues





Artmuzz said:


> I've had DPDR for over 2 years. I had pain in my sinuses a month before my DPDR started. When my DPDR started after having a bad panic attack, I was having issues with my sinuses and decided to use nose spray which only helped temporarily. Another thing I was experiencing with my sinus problems was nasal drip and pressure sensations in my head and ears which was very uncomfortable and it would trigger off anxiety and panic attacks which would make me feel worse. I too think there could be a connection between sinus problems causing DPDR especially derealization as I was suffering too with the dizziness, anxiety, unreality, detached and headache symptoms when I has issues with my sinuses.


How are you now I have same symptoms it's scary


----------



## TWolfyG24 (10 mo ago)

jessie1133 said:


> I've had DR for 4 years. Last year or so DR had been quite dormant. I was really healthy mentally. 3 weeks ago I bonked my head on the side of pool. Imfew days later I started to feel concussed (dizzy, head ache, DR, dizzy, anxiety, stupid)... so I freaked out. I had a MRI done and there was no obvious sign of trama to my brain. However, they found that I have "Chronic Sinunitise" (sinus infection / inflammation of sinus). My doctor said that this was the reason I was feeling dizzy, concussed, and derealized.
> 
> About two week after I went to Coachella... I felt quite back to my normal dormat DR self. However, after I got back I got sick again. My sinus are still inflamed and I'm unfortunately feeling strong bits of DR again. I was at work today and I could barley talk or focus (I think I would ask the same question twice) because I felt so derealized.
> 
> ...





jessie1133 said:


> I've had DR for 4 years. Last year or so DR had been quite dormant. I was really healthy mentally. 3 weeks ago I bonked my head on the side of pool. Imfew days later I started to feel concussed (dizzy, head ache, DR, dizzy, anxiety, stupid)... so I freaked out. I had a MRI done and there was no obvious sign of trama to my brain. However, they found that I have "Chronic Sinunitise" (sinus infection / inflammation of sinus). My doctor said that this was the reason I was feeling dizzy, concussed, and derealized.
> 
> About two week after I went to Coachella... I felt quite back to my normal dormat DR self. However, after I got back I got sick again. My sinus are still inflamed and I'm unfortunately feeling strong bits of DR again. I was at work today and I could barley talk or focus (I think I would ask the same question twice) because I felt so derealized.
> 
> ...


I have a deviated septum and bad sinus issues including chronic sinusitis. I have never gotten my nose treated or fixed and I think this is the warning my brain is giving me that I need to. I developed DR about a month ago after a panic attack and I 95% sure it’s from my sinus/nose issues. I tried Chronic Sinusitis medication for about 5 days and sure enough it made me feel about 80% back to normal for about 2-3 days. But I did stop taking it and now the DR and s back a lot stronger. It had to be related to sinus issues, it makes too much sense to me at this point. I have also cleared my sinuses here and there and it seems like every time I do it I feel more myself and alive. I’m going to try and get my septum/nose fixed and hopefully it helps. And if it doesn’t then at least I with breath better and be able to handle the anxiety and attacks more easily


----------



## AZWOLF24 (3 mo ago)

jessie1133 said:


> I've had DR for 4 years. Last year or so DR had been quite dormant. I was really healthy mentally. 3 weeks ago I bonked my head on the side of pool. Imfew days later I started to feel concussed (dizzy, head ache, DR, dizzy, anxiety, stupid)... so I freaked out. I had a MRI done and there was no obvious sign of trama to my brain. However, they found that I have "Chronic Sinunitise" (sinus infection / inflammation of sinus). My doctor said that this was the reason I was feeling dizzy, concussed, and derealized.
> 
> About two week after I went to Coachella... I felt quite back to my normal dormat DR self. However, after I got back I got sick again. My sinus are still inflamed and I'm unfortunately feeling strong bits of DR again. I was at work today and I could barley talk or focus (I think I would ask the same question twice) because I felt so derealized.
> 
> ...


This adds up a ton for my situation, 6 years ago I was struck in the nose with a knee and never noticed until around 3 years later that my nose had been deviated from it. And the reason I noticed was because I started having breathing issues through my nose since one side is complete blocked from the deviation. I never had DR for those 2-3 years after discovering the deviation but about 1 year ago I experienced a panic attack while I had my head down on my phone, and I found out that the attack was triggered from my inability to breath at that moment in time. It was like my brain was giving me a clue to get my nose fixed so I don’t have breathing issues that can trigger anxiety/panic. Well here I am a year later and I haven’t gotten any surgery yet, jsut medication for chronic Sinunitus which helps but still Dr appears to be there mildly. So, unless it’s a massive coincidence that I gained DR after having sinus/sinunitus issues than that is definitely a reason that makes sense. My brain is so focused on my inability to breath properly/healthy through my nose that it’s triggering anxiety/stress which makes me hyper aware of literally everything around me at all times… luckily there are times where I completely forget about DR because I’m distracted playing video games or watching a video, but it is pretty constant and I can deal with it but it is tough sometimes. I’m hoping to get my nose procedure done soon and I’m pretty confident that I will snap back to at least close to 100% mentally when my brain run ally receives the oxygen/airflow it needs through my nose. Best of luck to all!


----------

